# Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten​*Wie immer sind redaktionelle Umfragen bei uns nicht repräsentativ, sondern dienen nur dazu, ein Stimmungsbild zu zeigen (und unsere  Neugier zu befriedigen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718

Wer nicht nur an seinem Hausgewässer unterwegs ist, sondern auch mal andere Gewässer beangeln will, evtl. auch im Ausland, ist ja meist auf den Erwerb von Tageskarten angewiesen.

Nun gibt es topgepflegte Gewässer mit hervorragendem Fischbestand (einige Salmonidengewässer in Österreich z. B.), bei denen dann Tageskarten locker mal in den 3-stelligen Bereich gehen.

Für viele große Gewässer (große Flüsse, Seen etc.) gibt es Karten dann auch schon mal für 5 Euro pro Tag..

Der eine will nur einfach mal angeln gehen und freut sich, wenn die Karte wenig kostet. 

Der andere  legt Wert auf ein tolles Gewässer mit gutem Bestand und ist dafür bereit lieber 25 Euro hinzulegen und zu fangen, als für 5 Euro irgendwo zu sitzen, wo es kaum Fische gibt.

Die persönliche, individuelle Bereitschaft, welche Kosten man für eine Tageskarte zahlen will, ist also so unterschiedlich und breit gefächert wie es die Anglerschaft selber eben auch ist.

Die Frage ist daher die nach der PERSÖNLICHEN, INDIVIDUELLEN Schmerzgrenze für euch beim Tageskartenkauf (unabhängig wie gut/schlecht ein Gewässer ist):
*Was seid ihr bereit, maximal für eine Tageskarte zu bezahlen???*


----------



## shafty262 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Also ich maximal 50 Euro wenn das Gewässer vielversprechend ist.
Wenn nicht dann 25.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Kommt auf den Bestand an. Bin ich an einem fremden Gewässer, das den gleichen Fischbestand aufweist wie meine Stammgewässer würde ich maximal 10 Euro zahlen. 

Habe ich aber da die Möglichkeit Fische zu fangen, die sonst nirgendwo an meinen Vereinsgewässern erwische (z. B. Äsche, Saibling, Wels) bin ich auch bereit 20, vielleicht auch 25 Euro zu zahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Selbst ich als Schwabe würde auch mal viel Kohle (auch mal nen Hunderter...) für ein Topgewässer hinlegen - nicht gerne natürlich, aber fürs Erlebnis...


----------



## Seele (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Bis 100 Euro, hab ich mal genommen, wobei es eher 70 sind. Kommt schwer auf das Gewässer drauf an, ich gehen hierbei von einem Top C&R Fliegengewässer in traumhafter Natur mit natürlchem Fischbestand aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Naja, die Spreizung oben raus hab ich bewusst grober gestaffelt - ob einer der sich überlegt 10 Euro auszugeben, dann vielleicht mal 15 ausgibt, ist das eine ..

Dass jemand, der bereit ist nen 50iger hinzulegen, evtl. auch mal eher bis zu nem 100er geht, dürfte die fehlenden "Zwischenstufen" erträglicher machen, hoffe ich..


----------



## Angler9999 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

In der Regel geht es mir um das Angeln und nicht um den Fang, deshalb mache ich den Kommerz (noch) nicht mit. Bei 25 € bin ich noch gerade so dabei.


----------



## Martin_wobbler (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ich finde es hängt auch davon ab was erlaubt ist. Wenn ich 24h Angeln darf zahle ich gerne mehr als wenn nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Untergang erlaubt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



Martin_wobbler schrieb:


> Ich finde es hängt auch davon ab was erlaubt ist. Wenn ich 24h Angeln darf zahle ich gerne mehr als wenn nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Untergang erlaubt ist.


Deswegen hab ich ja nach der persönlichen finanziellen Schmerzgrenze gefragt, *unabhängig von den Bedingungen* - sonst müsst ich hunderte Umfragen machen für jede mögliche Bedingung...
;-)))


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ich hab jetzt mal 25,- € ausgewählt, damit auch was dasteht. Man muss es also eher als einen theoretischen Mittelwert sehen. Es ist halt wie bei allem anderen auch. Feines hat auch entsprechende Preise. Manchmal darf es Kaviar mit Schampus sein und trotzdem bleibt eine Currywurst lecker. In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Deswegen ja die Frage nach der "Schmerz"grenze ...


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ganz generell 50,- €!


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Für einen 0815-Angelweiher einen 10er, für ein ordentliches und durchschnittles Gewässer einen 20er und für einen exklusiven Angeltag an eine Juwel würde ich auch bis zu einem 100er ausgeben.

Du fragst quasi nach der Schmerzgrenze bei Lebensmittelpreisen. Was jetzt, Rinderfilet, oder Kartoffeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Nein, ich frage nach Deiner persönlichen, finanziellen Schmerzgrenze...

Mancher gönnt sich halt mal Rinderfilet, der andere nicht..

Gönnst Du Dirs, liegt Deine Schmerzgrenze halt höher als bei dem, der sichs nicht gönnt..


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Bei mir ist die Schmerzgrenze schon bei 20€ ereicht, daher kaufe ich auch zumeist Wochenkarten an fremden Gewässern und nehme mir die Zeit!
Für spezielle Gewässer, mit entsprechend hohen Fangaussichten, auf z.B. Huchen, Seeforelle (Namaycush), Lachs, Ferrox, Meerforelle (Chile!), würde ich aber auch bis zu 100€ Tagesgage löhnen und 150€ mit Guiding.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ja dann... siehe oben, muss man einen Hunni ansetzen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Forelle Müllerin Art mit Salzkartoffeln und Salat....ich sag mal 15 Euro


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ich sehe das wie z.B. Andal: Ich habe auch die 25 Euro gewählt, aber auch ich würde da Ausnahmen machen. 25 Euro für einen schönen Angeltag sind meine Schmerzgrenze. Mehr will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Ein Angeltag an der Skjern Au im Dänemark-Urlaub schlägt z.B. als Einzelerlebnis dank Tageskarte und Lachskontingent mit 35-40 Euro zu Buche, das ist mir eigentlich zu heftig. Das habe ich mal gemacht, hatte aber beim "normalen" Barschangeln wiederum so viel Spaß, dass ich mir den Lachsfluss nicht nochmal gegönnt habe. Sollte ich aber in speziellen Situationen besondere Gelegenheiten haben, würde ich auch mal Grenzen überschreiten.
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Martin_wobbler (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Aber Fischbestand und wie das Gewässer aussieht sind ja auch Bedingungen *g*  Ich versteh aber jetzt was du meinst ;-)


----------



## Moringotho (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

sers,

also meine "schmerzgrenze" für normale tageskarten setze ich mal mit 20€ an.

allerdings bin ich auch gerne bereit je nach rahmenbedingungen, leider brauche ich die zzt um überhaupt daran denken zu können ans wasser gehen zukönnen, 
(zb angelplätze, nachtangeln, sanitäre anlagen!, gastro etc) entsprechend mehr, also 50€+ zu bezahlen!

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hallo,

da ich auf Tages/Wochenkarten hauptsächlich im Urlaub und auf Salmoniden unterwegs bin (Österreich/Slowenien) ist meine Obergrenze 50 Euro am Tag oder 300 Euro in der Woche.
Mehr bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen, da ich mich sonst geneppt fühlen würde. Einen Guide habe ich noch nie gebraucht.
Auf andere Fischarten (Hecht, Zander, Waller, Karpfen etc.) haben wir im Verein selbst gute bis sehr gute Gewässser so dass mein Bedarf woanders zu fischen hier gering ist, ich würde aber bei einem Nichtsalmonidengewässer keinen Preis von über 20 Euro (absolute Höchstgrenze) am Tag akzeptieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

schon mal jemand ne Tageskarte am Speyside zur Hauptsaison gekauft?


----------



## Vanner (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Das äußerste Maximum wären für mich 20,00€ für die Tageskarte.


----------



## Schönbucher (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Bei so manchen Gewässern müßte man noch Geld bekommen das man sich da überhaupt hin begibt.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Wo gibt es Tageskarten für unter 5€?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hallo Yukonjack,

mir sind die Preise für etliche Lachsgewässser durchaus geläufig. Der Spitzenreiter ist hier ja wohl Island. Ich war auch schon einige Male in Norwegen und habe auch Lachse gefangen. Aber ich würde niemals z. B. 1000 Euro pro Woche nur für die Lizenz (oder gar mehr) zahlen wo ich dann vielleicht die Chance habe auf 3-5 Fischkontakte und 2 Landungen in der Woche und das bei 10 - 12 Stunden Fischen am Tag.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## racoon (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Schmerzgrenze ? Also der Preis, ab dem es weh tut ? 

Ohne dass es jetzt überheblich klingen soll, aber das liegt wohl eher am Einkommen. Den einen schmerzen 10 Euro, weil er es sich irgendwo abknapsen muss um ein Hobby zu finanzieren, andere müssen sich wegen nem Hunni keinen Kopf machen. Deshalb meine Stimme bei über 100 Euro.

Wenn ich dafür die Chance auf einen für mich perfekten Angeltag habe, dann zahle ich das auch. Warum ? Weil ich es mir leisten kann. Eventuell ist das Nepp für eine Gewässerkarte und völlig überteuert, aber so what ?


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Mehr als 10 nur sehr sehr ungern, bei mehr als 15 definitiv nicht, da kann der Bestand noch so gut sein. Die "teuren" Forellengewässer interessiern mich eh nicht, und n besseren Bestand als bei uns muss es, gelinde gesagt, erstmal geben.. Für 15€ kann ich mir köstliche Steaks und n paar Bier mit nem Kollegen bei mir am Wasser gönnen, da hab ich allemal mehr davon als an einem fremden Gewässer aufgrund fehlender Gewässerkenntnis abzuschneidern


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Also für 50-100 Euro, wie sie für eine Tageskarte in einigen Privat/Club Gewässer verlangt werden, verlange ich dann aber auch eine stündliche Fanggarantie.
Ich zahle sowas nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Aber schon spannend, wie sich das inzwischen abzeichnet..


----------



## Grizzl (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Also ich finde bis 15€ ist alles in Ordnung.
Warum ? Letztendlich ist das Angeln nicht als Sport anzusehen sondern als Lifestyle, Hobby oder Lebenseinstellung.
Hierbei geht es dabei die Natur zu überlisten, einerseits um Essen zu beschaffen andererseits ein Gefühl von Erfolg und Spaß gehabt zu haben, einen Fisch gefangen zu haben.
Da man das Angeln mehrmals im Jahr betreibt und es hier um Tageskarten geht frage ich mich ernsthaft wer und warum man über 100€ für eine Tageskarte ausgibt. Was muss ein Mensch verdienen um dieses auf ein Jahr bei typischen-häufigen Angelausflügen zu kompensieren. Wie muss sich ein Mensch fühlen für einen Zeitraum in der Natur bzw. am Wasser soviel zu bezahlen. Ist sowas egtl. nicht umsonst?

Man stellt sich doch auch die Frage wo bzw wem zahle ich das Geld ?
Meiner Meinung nach gehören Seen der Natur belassen, wie se eins auch waren bis unzählige Angler auf einmal kamen und das Ungleichgewicht gebracht haben. Dieses Geld soll heutzutage das Gleichgewicht schaffen, aber auch das Umfeld beispielsweise für Müllsammelaktionen, Wartungen und co. .
Natürlich wäre auch eine Beschränkung der Angler am Gewässer dazu erforderlich


----------



## Grizzl (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

mich würde auch interessieren wieviel geld ein angler über ein Jahr für Tages bzw. Jahresscheine ausgibt und dabei eine durchschnittliche Anzahl an Tagen angibt wie oft er im Jahr angeln geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



Grizzl schrieb:


> mich würde auch interessieren wieviel geld ein angler über ein Jahr für Tages bzw. Jahresscheine ausgibt und dabei eine durchschnittliche Anzahl an Tagen angibt wie oft er im Jahr angeln geht.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

An einem top Lachsgewässer mit einer realistischen Fangchance würde ich schon bis 100€ gehen. Steht für mich noch in Relation zu dem ohnehin teuren Aufenthalt. Würde es aber sicherlich auf max. 2-3 Angeltage begrenzen.

Würde sich die Gelegenheit bieten (wohl kaum realistisch) in Deutschland an ein gutes Huchengewässer zu kommen, da würde ich mit gleichem Preis einschlagen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hallo Grizzl,

das kann ich Dir gerne sagen. Also in den letzten Jahren war ich im Jahr jeweils dreimal für eine Woche in Urlaub zum Angeln. Wird auch dieses Jahr wieder so sein.
Eine Woche Slowenien für 300 Euro und zweimal je eine Woche Österreich für je 200 Euro. Das sind allerdings 21 Tage Vollzeitfischen (10 -12 Stunden täglich).
Zuhause zahle ich für Verein-und Verbandskarten (Jahreskarten)
280 Euro und gehe hier an ca. sechzig Tage zum Angeln.
Also sind das zusammen 980 Euro bei ca. 80 Angeltagen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hi, für öffentliche Gewässer sind bei mir 10€ Maximum.
An Privaten Anlagen z.B. Forellenteichen oder Pay Lake mit Sanitäranlagen ist meine Grenze bei ca. 20€ wobei das fürn normalen Forellenteich schon sehr viel ist, wie ich finde.

Grüße JK


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, für öffentliche Gewässer sind bei mir 10€ Maximum.
> An Privaten Anlagen z.B. Forellenteichen oder Pay Lake mit Sanitäranlagen ist meine Grenze bei ca. 20€ wobei das für normalen Forellenteich schon sehr viel ist, wie ich finde.
> 
> Grüße JK


 

 Für diese Schwimmbadtiere würde ich noch nicht mal einen € pro Tag bezahlen.#d


----------



## jkc (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hi, jain ich tue mich da auch immer wieder schwer, aber so ein zwei Male im Jahr lasse ich mich dazu hinreißen. Ist halt in der Praxis die einzige Möglichkeit, mit Freunden zu angeln, die keinen Schein haben - ohne gleich ins Ausland zu müssen. (Die Rechtslage ist mir bekannt.)

Grüße JK


----------



## Surf (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Es gibt ja tatsächlich ein paar Vereine die Gastanglern was bieten wollen, wenn ich das Gefühl habe bezahl ich gerne auch mehr als 15 euro, wobei ich allerdings auch feststellen musste,  dass hohe Preise nicht immer ein Zeichen dafür sind und ich eher für dem Besatz des , Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehaltenen , Forellenpuffs oder das Vatertagsbesäufnis bezahlen soll, als für Pflege "meines" Gewässers.


----------



## Purist (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Für "durchschnittliche Gewässer" liegt meine Schmerzgrenze bei 15€, für 50€ aufwärts muss es schon sehr Besonderes bieten, könnte eigentlich nur ein Naturbach mit ordenlichem Salmonidenbestand sein. Dazwischen gibt's nichts, bin leider kein Puffgänger.


----------



## Schaumburger (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

10 Teuro sollten vollkommen reichen,es kommen eh dann noch genug Kosten auf einen  zu.


----------



## prinz1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hallo!
Wenn das Gewässer sehr gut ist, dann bin ich bereit, max. 15 € zu zahlen.
Mehr käme für mich gar nicht in Frage, so gut kann kein See/Teich/Fluß sein!
Liegt aber an der Gewässersituation hier in Brandenburg, wo so viel Wasser über den Verband zu beangeln ist, da brauch ich nicht Unsummen ausgeben.
Gruß

der prinz


----------



## Grizzl (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hab jetzt auch bei den anderen Diskussionen und Statistiken teilgenommen.

:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Schon interessant, wenn man die so durchguckt, näch?
;-)


----------



## Grizzl (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

also wenn ich meine antworten anschaue liege ich recht im schnitt

aber bei manch einer verteilung finde ich es erstauntlich dass doch irgendwelche user massig Geld in dieses Hobby ( meiner Meinung/Einstellung nach) investieren.
wenn man nur dieses tut und dafür lebt ist das verständlich.


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hä, Tageskarte über 100 Euro?
Haben sich sicherlich 4 Leute von einer Bordellfinderseite hierher verirrt.
|sagnix


----------



## thanatos (27. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

für ein interessantes Gewässer laß ich schon mal´n 20er raus
 ist aber das Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Don-Machmut (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

@ Thomas 

Mir fehlt hir die Option gar nichts #h|rolleyes

wenn ich das so lese nen hunni oder mehr #q da gönne ich mir doch lieber ne gute rolle für oder tanke mein Boot voll und fahre paar tage angeln #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Nö, wieso?
Wenn Du keine Tageskarten kaufst, nicht abstimmen..
Das ist nur für die, welche Tageskarten kaufen.


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Normalerweise kaufe ich nur Jahreskarten.

Ausnahmsweise muss ich auch mal Tageskarten kaufen.
Bisher hatte ich dafür 8 - 10 € bezahlt und das bei sehr guten Gewässern (Stausee oder z.b. 12 ha ehemalige Kiesgrube)

Mehr als 15€ für eine Tageskarte werde ich nicht bezahlen.
Dafür bekomme ich schon eine Jahreskarte.


----------



## Micha383 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Was das angeht bin ich doch eher der Schwabe.
Von daher mehr als 15€ ist da nicht und 15€ erachte ich an manchen Gewässern schon als Wucher wenn man sich anschaut was man für bekommt.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Darket (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ich versuche gerade meinen Angelkumpel davon abzubringen, unseren geplanten Campingtrip im Mai an einen See zu verlegen, an dem wir für das Wochenendticket pro Nase über 40€ löhnen. Das finde ich nämlich schon echt happig. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, scheinen sehr viel höhere Preise im Rest der Republik ja nicht unüblich. Ich kaufe hier in Berlin und Umgebung meine 2-3 *Jahres*karten für verschiedene Gewässer für jeweils um die 20-40€ Und das ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ehrlich gesagt ungern mehr als 10 Euro. Ich will fangen, auch wenn das Naturerlebnis auch so ein feines ist. Da ich meist auf Karpfen angel hat dies viel Vorbereitung zum Inhalt und ich bin lieber mehrere Tage dort, deshalb werden dann aus 30 Euro pro Tag eben schnell 90. Ich versuche im Zweifelsfall immer eine wochenkarte zu schießen.

Zum spinnfischen Löhne ich aber auch mal 20 Euro, wenn es wirklich reizvoll ist. Hat aber Seltenheitswert.

Besten Gruß


----------



## maniana (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

mann, hier reden manche in Dimensionen von über 100€.
Das sind 200 D-Mark!!!

Wenn mir früher einer gesagt hätte er will für eine Karte 200 D-Mark, dem hätte ich mit dem Kescher den Allerwertesten versohlt... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Sind aber immerhin deutlich über 10%, die mehr als nen Fuffi (sprich ehemals nen Hunni) ausgeben würden....


----------



## feederbrassen (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Mehr als 30.- Euronen käme für mich nicht in Frage.
So Reizvoll kann kein Gewässer für mich sein.
Da müßte ich ja einen an der Klatsche haben.#d
Das wäre z.b .die Jahreskarte für NL oder den Rhein.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Sooo unterschiedlich sind halt Angler - was ich immer sage:
DEN Angler gibbets halt net - nur viele verschiedene ;-)


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Bei den Gewässern bis ca 100km Umkreis wär bei mir die Schmerzgrenze bei 20€ erreicht..... zumal ich ein gutes Gewässer bei mir in der Gegend "für Umme" befischen darf.

Im Urlaub bin ich anders drauf; 
Wenn die Begleitumstände stimmen, darfs auch (viel) mehr kosten.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Nicht wenige zahlen für einen Tag im Angelurlaub 250 - weil über 1000€.
 Fast Allen ist das wohl 50 - 100€ wert.

 Wobei wir oft über die Preise der Karten stöhnen, aber bereit sind für Anfahrt, Bootscharter Flüge und Unterkunft ein Mehrfaches zu zahlen.|bigeyes

 Nehmen wir das Beispiel, Angeln in der Ostsee.
 Schon 10€ für eine Tageskarte empfänden wir als viel, wobei viele mal eben für ein Wochenende anreisen.
 Vielen ist der Angeltag dort also hunderte € wert.
 Weil Anfahrt, Köder, Boot und vieles mehr ja auch anfallen.
 Wir sind schon seltsam, wenn Wir meinen fast kostenlos nutzen zu wollen, aber ein vielfaches an Nebenkosten ertragen.

 Eigentlich sind wir also schon bereit recht viel für einen besonderen Angeltag zu zahlen.

 Vermutlich liegen da gewaltige Möglichkeiten für Eigentümer von Gewässern vor Ort, die aber bei Ablehnung von C&R ungenutzt bleiben werden.
 Doppelt blöd für den Naturschutz und Erhalt, wenn das Geld dann eher an der Tanke bleibt.

 Auch Ich stöhne über Tageskartenpreise von 10€ +
 Wobei mich die Angeltage auch schon mal 300€ + gekostet haben.

 Also stimme ich für 10€ für eine Gastkarte, wobei ich als Gast das Eigentum auch kaum entnehmen mag.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir das Beispiel, Angeln in der Ostsee. Schon 10€ für eine Tageskarte empfänden wir als viel, wobei viele mal eben für ein Wochenende anreisen.



Naja, wenn die Anreise und Zimmer für ein Wochenende an der Ostsee nur 10,- € kosten würden, würde ich auch 100,- € für die Tageskarte bezahlen.

Wenn ich dagegen mehr als 100,- € Nebenkosten und 100,- € für die Tageskarte bezahlen müßte, müßte ich meine Angeltage an der Ostsee halbieren.

Würde im Urlaub auch an einem Top Gewässer mit guten Fangaussichten sicherlich auch mal bis 100,- € gehen, fürs altägliche Angeln an Gewässer um meinen Wohnort würde ich jedoch kaum mehr als 10,- € ausgeben wollen.


----------



## Jose (28. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

bin doch nicht bescheuert und mach in tageskarten. entweder jahr oder gar nicht.

tageskarte? vorher kaufen (unwägbarkeiten wie wetter, pegel, usw.usw.) ist mieser als lotto spielen.
normal keine ahnung vom gewässer, zug-, erfolgszwang usw,stress...  NÖ!

auf mich wartet fisch im rhein. warum teuer&und stressig "fremdgehen"?

steh auch nicht (mehr) auf quickies & one-nights. kann mich beherrschen.

für mich ist angeln sehr entschleunigt. brauchts eben die jahreskarte für.

ist aber auch ok: soll jeder hinlegen, was der druck ihm gebietet.
auch wenns nur danach riecht ( OT, klar :m)


----------



## Christoph90 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Puh, bei vielen der Antworten hier brauche ich mich nicht wundern, dass ich mir als Student die meisten schönen Bäche mit Wildforellen nicht leisten kann. Offensichtlich gibt es ja genug Menschen, die diese Exklusivität subventionieren. So werden die Fliegenfischer (da wird ja vor allem so viel gezahlt) ihren Ruf als reiche Snobs (zurecht) nicht los und man schließt systematisch einen Teil der Anglerschaft aus.

15€ ist bei mir das Maximum, gerade weil meist noch Anfahrt etc. dazukommt.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hallo Christoph90,

in Deutschland gehen ja die Preise für die Forellengewässser gerade noch. In Österreich bist Du gleich auch mal mit 100 Euro oder auch mehr am Tag dabei.
Aus diesem Grund schrieb ich ja, dass für mich am Tag 50 Euro und in der Woche 300 Euro die Höchstgrenze ist, bei mehr würde ich mich geneppt fühlen und das sehe ich nicht ein.
Es ist halt so, dass gute Salmonidengewässer rar sind, was den Preis hochtreibt. Allerdings sind manche dieser "Supergewässer" das Geld bei weitem nicht wert und leben von einem Nimbus, den sie mal vor fünfzig Jahren hatten.
Die meisten Fliegenfischer (einige natürlich schon) sind durchaus keine reichen Snobs und müsssen auch auf ihr Geld schauen.
Aber kauf Dir z.B. mal in einem guten Skigebiet einen Wochenpass für die Lifte, da erreichst Du auch schnell hohe Summen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



> Aber kauf Dir z.B. mal in einem guten Skigebiet einen Wochenpass für die Lifte


Was kann man da fangen??
:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Als Beifang möglicherweise einen ordentlichen  Tripper. :q


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was kann man da fangen??
> :q:q:q



Zweibeinige Lachse! :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

ihr nu wieder.....................
#d#d#d
|supergri


----------



## Andal (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Zweibeinige Lachse! :q:q:q



Rochen gehen ganz leicht her!


----------



## Lajos1 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hallo Thomas, Andal und Hirschkäfer,

ist schon klar, passt nicht ganz. Ich wollte nur mal aufzeichnen, dass woanders fürs Hobby auch viel Geld ausgegeben wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

passt scho - konnt mir das aber doch nicht entgehen lassen......
;-)))


----------



## Andal (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Angeln ist im Vergleich mit Skifahren, bei gleicher Intention, ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Lajos war doch nur ein kleines Späßchen am Rande :m


----------



## Christoph90 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Der Vergleich passt schon! Angebot und Nachfrage eben. Wer die geographischen Ressourcen hat, der hat den Gewinn. Die Frage ist, ob man das (dulden) will und ob man sich das als "Anglerschaft" leisten will. Kommerzielle andere Angelmöglichkeiten gibt es ja (noch) genügend.
Dieses Tageskartensystem ist m.M.n. ein Grundproblem der dt. Anglerschaft, das zusammen mit anderen Problem dazu führt, dass wir untereinander gespalten und damit schlecht vertreten sind. Mag aber auch sein, dass mich hier meine Erfahrungen mit den bayerischen/fränkischen Vereinen das Ganze zu pessimistisch sehen lassen. Hier bist du als Nicht-Vereinsangler einfach "der Depp" und die Vereine schlagen dann mit hohen Mitgliedsbeiträgen oder Tageskartenpreisen den Gewinn aus der Situation.

Ein anderer Punkt ist der, dass ein gemeinnütziger Verein (der ja meistens die Karten vergibt) in meiner Welt seine Gewässer nicht zu kommerzialisieren hat.

Wenn jemand viel Geld für eine Tageskarte ausgeben möchte ist das sein Bier und ich wollte niemanden persönlich angreifen. Ich habe mittlerweile sowieso gemerkt, dass Döbel, Barsch und Hecht an der Fliege mindestens genauso viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Hallo Hirschkäfer,

ich verstehe schon eine Menge Spaß, habe über euere Bemerkungen sehr geschmunzelt.

Hallo Christoph90,

ich habe in Deinem Beitrag nichts von einem Angriff gemerkt!
In Franken heben wir halt eine der gewässerärmsten Regionen von Deutschland; das schlägt sich schon irgendwo nieder.
Ich habe aber nicht den Eindruck, dass wir, für den süddeutschen Raum gesehen, besonders hohe Mitgliedsbeiträge haben; noch dazu, wo in der Jahreshauptversammlung im Kassen- und Revisionsbericht jeder eingenommene und ausgegebene Euro dargelegt wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## WK1956 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



Christoph90 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Punkt ist der, dass ein gemeinnütziger Verein (der ja meistens die Karten vergibt) in meiner Welt seine Gewässer nicht zu kommerzialisieren hat.


was verstehst du darunter?
Glaubst du ernsthaft das ein Verein alleine durch den Verkauf von Gastkarten Gewinne erwirtschaftet?
Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung was Gewässerbewirtschaftung kostet?


----------



## Christoph90 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ich bin engagiertes Mitglied in einem Verein und habe eine grobe Vorstellung davon, wieviel Geld und Arbeit in der Gewässererhaltung steckt. Natürlich hat ein Verein nur durch den Kartenverkauf kein Plus auf dem Konto, aber bei Tageskartenpreisen jenseits der 50 € steht das sicher nicht mehr im Verhältnis zu Besatz und Erhaltung, die der Tageskartenkäufer verursacht.
D.h. der Tageskartenkäufer entlastet den Verein finanziell überproporzional zu Gunsten der Vereinsmitglieder. Das ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad sicherlich zu vertreten, schließlich hat der Verein ja auch die finanziellen Langzeitrisiken etc. Der Übergang ist sicher fließend und das Ganze ist rechtlich eh wasserdicht, aber ab einem gewissen Grad (50€ aufwärts für einen Tag Fliegenfischen z.B.) ist das für mich nicht mehr akzeptabel und schon gar nicht nach zu vollziehen.


----------



## WK1956 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



Christoph90 schrieb:


> Ich bin engagiertes Mitglied in einem Verein und habe eine grobe Vorstellung davon, wieviel Geld und Arbeit in der Gewässererhaltung steckt. Natürlich hat ein Verein nur durch den Kartenverkauf kein Plus auf dem Konto, aber bei Tageskartenpreisen jenseits der 50 € steht das sicher nicht mehr im Verhältnis zu Besatz und Erhaltung, die der Tageskartenkäufer verursacht.
> D.h. der Tageskartenkäufer entlastet den Verein finanziell überproporzional zu Gunsten der Vereinsmitglieder. Das ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad sicherlich zu vertreten, schließlich hat der Verein ja auch die finanziellen Langzeitrisiken etc. Der Übergang ist sicher fließend und das Ganze ist rechtlich eh wasserdicht, aber ab einem gewissen Grad (50€ aufwärts für einen Tag Fliegenfischen z.B.) ist das für mich nicht mehr akzeptabel und schon gar nicht nach zu vollziehen.



50 € wirst du kaum an einem Vereinswasser zahlen. Gewässer an denen du 50 € und mehr zahlst sind meist Privatgewässer oder in Österreich


----------



## Jose (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

wenn die gastkarte schmerzhaft teuer ist, dann ist das schmerzensgeld für den verein bzw. für die vereinsmitglieder.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



Andal schrieb:


> Angeln ist im Vergleich mit Skifahren, bei gleicher Intention, ein Schnäppchen!



fährst du Ski?
das ist nur eine Frage , was ich mit was vergleiche
Den Vereinstümpel oder Big Game mit der Streif.
Habe lange Zeit Angeln und Abfahrtslauf gemacht, nur zweites geben die alten Knochen leider ohne Risiko nicht mehr her:c
Gruß A


----------



## JürgenW (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ich habe mit 25 Euro geantwortet
wenn ich Solo an ein Fliegengewässer  angeln würde
mit Begleitung sehe das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Irgendein kluger Kopf hat mal niedergeschrieben :

Wer eine intelligente Antwort haben möchte, muß eine kluge Frage stellen |wavey:

Diese (Um)Frage erinnert mich ein bißchen an die Frage :

Was sind Sie bereit für 'Ein Auto' auszugeben ?
Ob neuer Bentley oder 15 Jahre alter Panda sagen wir Ihnen aber nicht... |laola: 

Ich habe nicht an der Umfrage-Aktion teilgenommen; aus o.g. Gründen.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

@Hein Blöd, ich denke so falsch liegst du damit nicht.
Ich halte diese Umfrage, wie auch so einige andere hier im Board, für eine Marktanalyse!
In dem konkreten Fall sehr praktisch für die Werbepartner, um aus zu loten wie viel Kohle aus dem Durchschnittsangler noch rauszupressen ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Bist Du irre?
Sowas wie Marktanalyse würde bei uns Geld kosten!

Und wäre entsprechend gekennzeichnet...


Siehe hier, da haste die Gründe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ich hab auch mal bis 50 Euro genommen. Das muss dann aber was besonderes sein (!) und ausreizen muss ich das auch nicht unbedingt. Bereich 10-15 Euro ist mir da schon lieber.

Die Tageskarten sind halt, wie der Name sagt, Tageskarten. Was ist aber mit Leuten, die nur mal eben 2-3h mit der Spinnruten einen Kurzansitz wagen. Da schrecken dann auch schnell mal 15-20 Euro pro Tag ab.

Hier im Norden hatten wir ein Gewässer wo die Tageskarte genau 50 Euro kostete (eine Rute, Fische zurück) und der See mit dem Bestand hatte es in sich (wortwörtlich!).

Leider bin ich zu spät drauf aufmerksam geworden. Inzwischen trauer ich dem Ganzen etwas nach. 3-4x hätt ich da gerne Gefischt. Freunde waren oft da und die sagten, dass die gefangenen Salmoniden, auch wenn sie zurück mussten, der Oberhammer waren.

Und trotzdem hat sich das Konzept nicht durchgesetzt.

Angler scheinen da eine sehr hohe Preissensibilität zu haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat sich das Konzept nicht durchgesetzt.
> 
> Angler scheinen da eine sehr hohe Preissensibilität zu haben...


Hat wohl eher was mit rechtlichen Gründen zu tun (Trophäenangeln und so....)

Wenn man sieht, was an manchen  hier im Thread bereits erwähnten Fliegengewässer in Österreich bezahlt wird, an Lachsflüssen in Irland, Schottland oder Norwegen oder an diversen Großkarpfenpaylakes (mal abseits von Deutschland halt, wo das geht ;-))), denke ich dass es auch hier für sowas genügend Publikum geben würde, wenn rechtlich möglich..

Und ich denke, dass es auch einen Unterschied macht, ob Papi mal im Urlaub nen Tag angeln will (eher 5 Euro und wurscht, was man fängt) oder man gezielt nen Angelurlaub macht (eher 50 Euro, und dafür dicke Fische)..


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Ist ein paaar Jahre her, da wurde da noch nicht soo drauf geschaut wie jetzt. Ausserdem kannte ich die Betreiber (später, als das Konzept umgestellt wurde) sehr gut. 

Waren in erster Linie wirtschaftliche Gründe. Allerdings hast du insofern recht, dass die C&R Problematik ein paar Jahre später wohl schon ein deutlich größeres Problem/Risiko dargestellt hätte.


----------



## NaabMäx (5. April 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Zu was ist diese unpräziese Umfrage gut?

Möchte mal ausholen.
Auszug Fischereigesetz:
_Fischfang (Entnahme von Fischen, Muscheln, Neunaugen
und Krebsen) und gleichermaßen die Pflicht zur Hege. Ziel
der Hegepflicht ist die Erhaltung und Förderung eines dem
Gewässer angepassten, artenreichen und gesunden
Fischbestandes und die Sicherung standortgerechter
Lebensgemeinschaften. Soweit erforderlich ist Besatz vorzunehmen._

Das heist für mich, dass sich die Kosten für den Kartenverkauf wie folgt zusammensetzen:
- Besatz für Entnahme über der Selbstreproduktion.
- Aufbau Diversität  
- Laufende Kosten 
- Gewinn 

Da  die Abnahme der Biomasse und der Artenvielfalt hauptsächlich  nicht durch das Anglen verursacht ist, müssten sich auch die  Verursachenden an den Kosten beteiligen.   

Somit:
1. Karte für Gewässer in denen Besatz- und Unterhaltskosten höher = teuerer.
2. Auf welche Gewässer hat man überhaupt Zugriff (z.B. Entfernung)  
(Da, wenn man zum Angeln nach Alaska fliege, die Tageskarte mit Nebenkosten ein paar Hundert oder Tausend Euro kosten kann.)

Woll schwer zu erklären, wie da Kostenunterschiede von 5-über 100€ zusammen kommen können? 

Es wird von Gering bis Gutverdiener geben und entsprechend werden die Antworten sein. (Gausche Verteilung)

Angeln ist Breitensport und sollte in Zukunft nicht nur den oberen 10.000 vorbehalten werden. Auch die Fischart oder der Ort sollten nur im geringen eine Rolle spielen dürfen. 

Ich behaupte, das ein gut wirtschaftender Angelverein Preise von 8-12€ max. 15€ ermöglichen kann. 

Und wenns ein paar Jahre mehr kostet und das in den Aufbau fließt, werden sich bestmmt einige finden die das mittragen wollen und sogar froh sind.


mfg
MN


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

1.:
Ist es hier vollkommen wurscht und offtopic, wie sich die Kosten zusammen setzen, da es um die persönliche finanzielle Schmerzgrenze der Angler beim Kauf geht und nicht um Kosten bei der Bewirtschaftung..

Auch ein Mercedes kost mehr als ein Smart, weil er höhere Kosten hat - trotzdem kauft ihn eben nicht jeder.

Zu was die Umfrage gut sein soll?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier listen wir euch mal unsere redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen.
> 
> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanner (5. April 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



> 2. Auf welche Gewässer hat man überhaupt Zugriff (z.B. Entfernung)
> (Da, wenn man zum Angeln nach Alaska fliege, die Tageskarte mit Nebenkosten ein paar Hundert oder Tausend Euro kosten kann.)


 
 Es wurde explizit nach Tageskartenpreisen gefragt und nicht nach zusätzlich anfallenden Nebenkosten. Das da noch was drauf kommt, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Brachsenfan (8. April 2015)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Bis 50 Euro.
 Kommt allerdings auf das Gewässer, die Jahreszeit(Schonzeiten), die erlaubten Methoden usw. an.


----------



## warenandi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

15€ und mehr nicht!
Bei 100€ höchstens wenn danach noch Sauna und Massage inklusive ist!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



warenandi schrieb:


> Bei 100€ höchstens wenn danach noch Sauna und Massage inklusive ist!:m


Ich glaube, Du verwechselst was?

Hier gehts um Tageskarten fürs Angler (weil hier Anglerforum..)...
:q:q:q


----------



## warenandi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Naja, bei einigen Preisen muss man ja davon ausgehen das es ein exklusiver Angelclub mit Saunalandschaft und Massagen ist... :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



warenandi schrieb:


> Naja, bei einigen Preisen muss man ja davon ausgehen das es ein exklusiver Angelclub mit Saunalandschaft und Massagen ist... :q


naja an manchen forellen̶p̶̶u̶̶f̶̶f̶̶s̶teichen sollen ja schon immerhin stripperinnen sein...hab ich...ähh...gehört...:m


----------



## Alex.k (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

Meine Schmerzgrenze ist echt bei 13€ erreicht. Sehe nicht ein mehr für ein Tag zu bezahlen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*

bei allem über 15 teuros geh ich lieber an nen privaten forellensee - nein kein puff - mit super mischbesatz.
aber zum glück haben sie in norddeutschland nicht so nen hirnfurz wie im süden, die preise da gehen mal überhaupt nicht, ok schöne natur etc etc, aber gerechtfertigt ist das nicht


----------



## rippi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> naja an manchen forellen̶p̶̶u̶̶f̶̶f̶̶s̶teichen sollen ja schon immerhin stripperinnen sein...hab ich...ähh...gehört...:m


Wo denn das?


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



rippi schrieb:


> Wo denn das?


na, neugierig geworden? |rolleyes

wie gesagt, ich hab´s nur gehört, angeblich im angelresort sh, am see in schmalfeld und wenn ich mir die werbung teilweise so anschaue würde mich es nicht wundern wenn es tatsächlich so wäre.

http://www.angelresort.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/home_pic.jpg


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



rippi schrieb:


> Wo denn das?


 
 Wie hoch ist denn Deine Schmerzgrenze für den Tipp ? :q:q


----------



## rippi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schmerzgrenze bei Tageskarten - Umfrage*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn Deine Schmerzgrenze für den Tipp ? :q:q



Mir hat die Info schon Kopfschmerzen bereitet.

Die Dame in den Bild muss wohl ziemlich schlecht in der Sonne gestanden haben, dafür das der Arm der einzige gebräunte Körperteil ist. Der Ellenbogen ist auch ziemlich abgehackt.


----------

